# Oriental Shorthair question



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

We have an Oriental boy. He's 9 months old now. His parents are registered pedigrees. But the boy seems to have a number of Burmese features; the bone structure of his face, his solid muscles, his eyes are gold/green rather than green, he has quite a small voice for an Oriental.
So I wonder if occasionally Burmese are mixed in, and he ended up with these features.
He's wonderful, if he's mixed it's great. We like Burmese too. But I'm curious if this is officially done sometimes.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Did you get a five generation pedigree for him and if so is there any other breed of cat shown on this apart from Orientals and Siamese??

Also is he registered with GCCF and if so what is the breed number on his pink slip - if he has any other breeds apart from the permitted ones for oriental breeding it will be indicated somewhere. If you do have pink slip and it gives his breed as oriental with the appropriate breed number for him then this is 100% what he is.

If you dont have either of the above it may be worth contacting his breeder and asking if theyhave any other info about his heritage.

Do you have any pics??

Hope this helps.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If your boy has Burmese in him he can't be registered as a pedigree oriental nor could his parents if they have Burmese. Apart from developing the Toninkese breed I have never heard of introducing Burmese into Oriental lines.
Do you have any pictures of your boy?


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd love to post some pictures. But they're only on this computer. It seems you can only upload from the web, right? I'll have to do something about that. If I'm wrong about that, please put me right.

Since he was bred "off the record" I have no documents. But his parents are registered pedigrees. Of course, I can ask the breeder too. But I wondered if this was sometimes done.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You can upload pictures as attachments using the paperclip icon

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SiameseCat said:


> I'd love to post some pictures. But they're only on this computer. It seems you can only upload from the web, right? I'll have to do something about that. If I'm wrong about that, please put me right.
> 
> Since he was bred "off the record" I have no documents. But his parents are registered pedigrees. Of course, I can ask the breeder too. But I wondered if this was sometimes done.


what do you mean 'bred off the record?' if she didnt reg them his mum/dad could be anyone!

if you go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket upload your pics to that & it makes a linkf or you to post here, it begins with


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry, I put it badly. I've seen the parents, they're registered. So I know exactly who's son he is. It's just that the offspring wasn't registered.
The woman has had pedigree Orientals for decades. But this litter was a one-off. She was too sad giving the kittens away.

Thanks for the tip about the attachments. Here's Gandalf at 3 and 6 months.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just looking at him he doesn't seem to be Oriental - the shape and colour suggest more Korat http://www.mycatclub.co.uk/images/breeds/Korat.jpg
or Russian Blue http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRp72kUvRm65RZtZV1wgtdc73pK8Zs71Y2J065fU26ubVa2B78-
Korats are native to Thailand like Siamese but if you are sure of Gandalf's pedigree I don't know how to explain his looks :confused1: He is lovely though :thumbup:


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

I know what you mean. His father is the "pointy" modern type though, cinammon-coloured. 
But his mother is the equivalent of traditional Siamese in body type, but she's a black Oriental. 
She could be a Bombay though; her eyes are more gold than green. 
Sorry, I hadn't mentioned that we're temporarily in Germany. Maybe the breeding/crossing standards are different here. I hadn't heard of traditional Orientals before (in the UK) either.

I'm familiar with Russian Blue and Korat, but that can't be the case due to his parents. 
It's no big deal, we love all Far Eastern breeds. But I was curious since he's less noisy yet chatty like our Siamese girls. And Burmese are friendly cats. If he was mixed it would explain a lot.
Thanks a lot for the input.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah, so his mum is more like the 'applehead' Siamese. That would make sense of Gandalf's looks. I haven't heard of traditional Orientals here.


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

That seems to be the case. So the breeding standards must be different in Europe or just this one country. Unless his mum is a Bombay. Looking at the one photo I still have, it's a possility. At the time I was still in shock over the death of our first Siamese. I didn't really pay attention.
I'll have to read up about local breeding standards maybe.

They even have "applehead" tortie and tabby points here. Everywhere else they're just in the classical colours, right?

It's funny how the stockier ones are called traditional. But in old Oriental paintings, Siamese cats always look slender and pointy.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

All that technical talk makes no sense to me....but he is absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

it's not impossible to get yellowy eyes in orientals, it would hold them back on the show bench as the true green is the preferred standard, but makes no difference in a much loved pet  Orientals can often be less 'typey' than siamese, many judges, don't like overly typey orientals so you can see them with more upright ears than you'd see on a flashy show type siamese. There are still lots of breeders who prefer the more traditional siamese type and breed healthy happy kittens


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been back in a while.

Thanks for the compliments. I'll admit I love to show him off. He is gorgeous and tremendously lovable.

I didn't know that about Orientals, Leah. I'm not that concerned about type, though I love the huge batty ears (his are fairly big). It's mostly the personality I love in all the Oriental breeds.
But as mentioned earlier Gandalf has quite a few features that seem "rather Burmese". He has a delicate chirpy voice and is very muscly.
And from I've read and watched on youtube Orientals can be noisier than Siamese not less.
Here's an example:
Oriental Cat

Whereas Gandalf looks and acts like this one:
YouTube - Burmese Blue - Bird Watching - Burmese Cat

But then, he's just Gandalf, whatever. His tail curls over his back too. It's a bit of a shame.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SiameseCat said:


> Sorry I haven't been back in a while.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. I'll admit I love to show him off. He is gorgeous and tremendously lovable.
> 
> ...


thing is my moggie boy does this and my half siamese boy has never done this.

every cat is different so you cant really go by vids etc


----------



## SiameseCat (Nov 15, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> thing is my moggie boy does this and my half siamese boy has never done this.
> 
> every cat is different so you cant really go by vids etc


Who cares, he's my lovely boy! But apparently his mother does this too. She's either Bombay or a stockier Oriental Shorthair.

Funny, Siamese cats are allegedly less predatory. Yours seems to be affected by that charateristic too. We've found that with ours, even if they're very playful.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly! dosent matter what he is as long as your hhapy! :laugh: The chatty thing? Yes nearly all cats do this, my ragdolls do it to really funny to watch! :laugh:

What do you mean are you talking about my Siamese cross the predatory thing? As he is highly predatory, esp when he was younger, not playful either, was when he was a kitten, but stopped at about a year old


----------

